# Colorado in late May, any advice?



## orkaccio (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi,

I'm planning a trip last week of May/ first of June, I will be landing in Albuquerque and rent a car. The idea is heading to Durango (but I am open to any advice) since looks to be an interesting place to ride both road and eventually mountain bike. Do you have any hint as place to ride, bike shops wher to rent bikes,places to stay etc? 

Thanks


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

orkaccio said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning a trip last week of May/ first of June, I will be landing in Albuquerque and rent a car. The idea is heading to Durango (but I am open to any advice) since looks to be an interesting place to ride both road and eventually mountain bike. Do you have any hint as place to ride, bike shops wher to rent bikes,places to stay etc?
> 
> Thanks


lots of layers. Mornings and evenings are chilly and can snow. You can also get amazing days though. Layers


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*Durango to Silverton*



orkaccio said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning a trip last week of May/ first of June, I will be landing in Albuquerque and rent a car. The idea is heading to Durango (but I am open to any advice) since looks to be an interesting place to ride both road and eventually mountain bike. Do you have any hint as place to ride, bike shops wher to rent bikes,places to stay etc?
> 
> Thanks


Iron Horse Classic road route would be a ride to remember. You could do 3/4 of it than long downhill back to Durango if you dont have someone to pick you up in Silverton.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*Go to Moab*

Its warmer and you can do both road and mountain. Plenty of shops to rent bikes. 

If you long for Colorado, 90 minutes away from Moab are Fruita, Colorado National Monument (Coors Classic Tour of the Moon course) & Palisades. All good options in relatively warm weather and wineries to boot.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

We were down in Durango a few years back and I had my road bike with me. I rode up to Silverton and my wife picked me up. It's a great ride. Also one of the shops in town said to ride out to a lake somewhere around there. Didn't have time to ride it, but drove it in the car. It would have been a fun ride also. Ask the shops in town.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Durango and the southwest part of the state had a TON of snow this year. Road should be fine, some of the higher elevations (around the ski area) *may* be a problem for mountain biking.


----------

